# Webasto Parking Heater (Stand-heating)



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*"Webasto Parking Heater Control*

I just wonder if somebody in north USA or Canada has the OEM webasto additional/parking heater (standheizung) in the EOS and if yes what about the control of it ? where is installed the control panel of that unit ? is it via the "onboard computer" (as we say in "french") or via the RCD unit like on the Phaeton (like PanEuropean showed us in a recent post) ?
What about the noise ? and the consumption / effectiveness of the device ?
Thanks a million,
Bougy


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: "Webasto Parking Heater Control (bougy)*

I don't think that's available here, since that's the first I've heard of it, unless something gets lost in translation.


_Modified by gilesrulz at 8:08 AM 11-21-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Webasto Parking Heater Control (bougy)*

Hi Bougy:
Welcome to the forum.
The parking heater (Standheizing) is available as a €1,280 option in all markets outside of North America. VW does not offer it in North America due to problems with lawsuits there - if someone left the car in the garage, and the parking heater came on because it was programmed by timer to do so, the owner's estate would probably sue Volkswagen for carbon monoxide poisoning.
There is a post that explains the parking heater in detail here: Standheizungen (Parking Heater) - OEM installation. It is basically the same thing for any vehicle, VW or Mercedes or BMW. It is very, very expensive to retrofit this if it is not installed at the factory when the new vehicle is constructed.
Personally, I don't think you would need it if you are living in Brussels. Maybe if you were living at a high altitude in the Ardennes, and left your car outside every night - maybe then. Here in Switzerland, the only people who order these are people who live at high altitudes (e.g. 1,500 meters and up) and park outside. If you park inside a garage - even if it is not heated - you really don't need the parking heater.
It uses about 0.5 liters of fuel per hour, and it can be programmed to come on with an internal timer, or, you can start it up with a little remote control push-button thing from about 200 meters distance.
If you are concerned about cold in the winter, it is better, cheaper, and simpler just to order heated front seats.
Michael


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

The only similar thing that I have seen here in Canada is the gas heater on my 77 beetle but this is for when the car is running. 
remote start is normally an aftermarket accessory available here. A plug-in block heater is normally available hear as a dealer installed item and VW should have it for the 2.0T engine. One advantage that the remote start has is that the engine will be warm and blow warm air once you start moving.
Paul


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: "Webasto Parking Heater Control (PanEuropean)*

Thank you Michael,
I know quite well how the product works (on paper and as a technical point of view) and that the WEBASTO Thermo TOP C consumes 0,5l/hour and when you retrofit it it costs you the eyes because it's a long job to do (I will equip my Renault Grand Espace 3.0 Dci V6 with that soon as a retrofit), but as far as the eos should have the new generation of webasto thermo top (the V series) which are lighter and more efficient, I was just wondering how it is going "in real life" and how the timer control is integrated in the eos. I hope I can add the webasto remote ctrl (Webasto launch a new one with the feed back of the temperature from the inside of the car ... displayed on the remote







).
I just moved from Luxemburg (very usefull there !!!) to Belgium and my cars sleep outside the whole year and as I go to work by train I just use the car for 12 km (8 miles) to the train station, so it's quite nice to have it with clean windows (it rains a lot here and you have mist inside of the windows mornings and evenings) and warm inside + engine ready to revv.
Anyway I succeed to order my eos with it for 1.050 € = 1.380 us$ = very very cheap indeed.
Thanks for your reply and if you need some info from eos in europe, do not hesitate, I'll do my best (as I "studied" the equipment politics of VW for some countries in europe before I ordered it in belgium).
FYI my 2.0 TFSI DSG = 12 weeks delay in belgium and 6 months in Luxemburg (because they already sold out the quota) ...







... Luxemburg is just 140 miles from here ... funny.
Also the base price for the 2.0 TFSI DSG is much cheaper in germany than here but less equipped as standard and the options are much more expensive.
Bougy


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Webasto Parking Heater Control (bougy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bougy* »_...as far as the eos should have the new generation of webasto thermo top (the V series) which are lighter and more efficient...

It is very possible that the Eos uses this new version of the heater. I only know the exact specifications for the Phaeton (the car I own), which of course is a much larger and much older design vehicle.
I will watch out for an Eos that has the parking heater installed - if I find one, I will take some pictures of it.
For some diesel powered vehicles - such as the Phaeton and the Touareg - VW installs a Webasto heater in every single vehicle, whether the owner orders a pre-heater or not. The heater is installed for the purpose of providing supplemental hot water to the cabin heater core, because the TDI engines are so fuel-efficient they do not generate enough excess heat to warm the cabin until they have been running 20 minutes or so. I do not know if the diesel powered Eos will have a supplemental Webasto heater installed as basic equipment on every vehicle or not - I will have to wait until I find a diesel one to have a look at it.
Michael


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Michael, I know the problem with the Tdi (same with common rail by Mercedes-Benz, they install an electric additionnal heater on the C class for example), but in Europe, the webasto is optional on the Tdi.
On the webasto site / press section, they lists a lot of cars with the new thermo top V, and the eos is listed there.
I thank very very much in advance if you find a webasto equipped car, very kind of you.
Bougy


----------



## jeffplant3 (Nov 2, 2021)

Grinder said:


> The only similar thing that I have seen here in Canada is the gas heater on my 77 beetle but this is for when the car is running.
> remote start is normally an aftermarket accessory available here. A plug-in block heater is normally available hear as a dealer installed item and VW should have it for the 2.0T engine. One advantage that the remote start has is that the engine will be warm and blow warm air once you start moving.
> Paul


My 68 Deluxe Beetle did have the Webasto Auxiliary Heater. When you pulled on one of the levers , you could hear a whine from the back and a green light would illuminate on the dash panel. Worked great. Wish I'd kept the car


----------

